# mon IMac ne reconnais pas dvd-rw



## fredo64 (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un IMAC G4 (tournesol) pour situer le "bète", il ne me reconnais pas le dvd-rw et cela depuis un certain temps. de quoi cela peut-il provenir ??????
RAS pour les dvd-r
merci bcp
Fred


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2010)

Essaie de lui faire avaler un Cd de nettoyage.
souvent ça fait ce genre de miracle !


----------



## fredo64 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
nettoyage effectué mais toujours rien, je suis en train de réfléchir s'il vaut mieux pas changer le lecteur (Pioneer DVR - 105) un peu agé quand même.
Je penche sur un lecteur externe en firewire mais lequel et est ce la bonne solution ????
merci Fred


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
Choix cornélien
Le graveur externe ,pratique pour plusieurs machines,vous le garder en cas de décès de l imac  mais alimentation supplémentaire au niveau prise de courant
Interne , pas de prise supplémentaire de courant,   revente votre imac avec un prix correct, mais installation délicate( ne pas oublier la pâte thermique , sinon la carte mère risque de rendre l âme http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191
Personnellement, j opterais pour le graveur interne, si vous choisissez un graveur externe ,prenez avec prise  firewire


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2010)

Pour mon Mini, dès l'achat j'ai pris l'option graveur externe.
Déjà les graveurs fournis par Apple sont nazes (Matshita) et de plus à l'époque ils ne gravaient pas les Dvd Dl.
J'ai pris un boîtier avec la double connexion Usb/Fw. C'est top ! J'ai pu installer Tiger sur de nombreux Mac et ma daube de Matshita n'a pas encore rendu l'âme ! 
En revanche le Pioneer dans le graveur externe a du être changé, après 5 Dvd/Dl une vingtaine de Dvd et une petite centaine de Cd :mouais:


----------



## fredo64 (31 Mars 2010)

merci pour l'option démontage, mais je ne suis pas assez expert pour ce type d'opération. Par contre si vous avez une idée pour un graveur externe en firewire ???
merci bcp fred


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2010)

Celui là ?

J'ai eu un des modèles précédents (graveur moins rapide), je l'ai utilisé sur mon PM G4 et sur mon mbp (ayant le superdrive HS) avant de greffer un graveur interne au PM et ça fonctionnait très bien !


----------

